# like new Daiwa 3000C SS-II



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

This reel is in perfect condition. hHardly used.

$85 plus whatever it cost to ship.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

surffshr said:


> This reel is in perfect condition. hHardly used.
> 
> $85 plus whatever it cost to ship.
> View attachment 61983
> View attachment 61985


PRICE DROP $65 plus shippimg


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

No longer for sale


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

If you still have reel i will offer $70 shipped to nj


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Offer rescinded


----------

